# ‘THE Mason’ jar 1/2 gallon. I can’t find anything on it.



## Mac2395 (Apr 1, 2022)

Has anyone heard of these?  I can’t find anything.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 1, 2022)

It's RB 1651 in the Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars.  Lists for $20-25 in RB9, but not sure what it lists for these days.


----------



## Mac2395 (Apr 1, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> It's RB 1651 in the Collector's Guide to Old Fruit Jars.  Lists for $20-25 in RB9, but not sure what it lists for these days.


Thank you!


----------



## DavidW (Apr 2, 2022)

#1651 is still listed as "$20 to 25" (in aqua) in the Redbook 11th Edition. I don't have the very latest edition (#12) but I bet it is about the same.  

Here's a bit more info from a query posted on my site. 

https://glassbottlemarks.com/masons-patent-november-30th-1858-antique-jars/#comment-19285


----------



## Mac2395 (Apr 2, 2022)

DavidW said:


> #1651 is still listed as "$20 to 25" (in aqua) in the Redbook 11th Edition. I don't have the very latest edition (#12) but I bet it is about the same.
> 
> Here's a bit more info from a query posted on my site.
> 
> https://glassbottlemarks.com/masons-patent-november-30th-1858-antique-jars/#comment-19285


Thank you!


----------

